

Ask HN: how to block all news about Facebook - 7null

Ok, i am sick of hearing about facebook. I dont care who is rich, how much money they lost today, who got married, who did not get rich, what does this mean, what does this not mean,  blah blah blah.<p>How do i stop all things facebook WITHOUT leaving the internet and moving to a cave?
======
bdfh42
You think this is bad? Wait until Apple bring out a new iPhone car charger or
something...

Point is you can't duck the pop vox of the moment - just try and ignore it -
it will go away in time.

